# any tricks to re-string pull starter on snow blower?



## Wolfpatch (Jan 11, 2008)

*Starter cord replacement*

I have considered making my own cord using plastic coated steel cable of the same or smaller diameter as the original starter cable. I have not needed to do this yet so if you try it, let me know how it turns out Good Luck!


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

whwestman said:


> I have a Yard Machines 5.5hp snow blower with a Tecumseh motor. The pull cord has snapped off. I took the assembly off where the cord is wound around, but there does not seem to be an easy way to put a new cord in. The hole inside the assembly that you need to thread it through is just big enough for the cord and it does not really line up with where the cord comes into the assembly. Is there a tool or trick to use to thread a new one through? I hate to spend $50 on a new assembly if I am going to get another rope cord that will just break on me again. Do they sell these things with nylon or something stronger?


You have to carefully remove the spool where the rope is wound. There is a spring that you do not want to come off.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

Yea, as ^^^ he said ^^^ you need to take things apart further.

While you are at it there are different handles that you can use with your hands in mittens. Check out this (Click The Image)

I have them at my Amazon Store. They are only 7.49

Keeps you from having to take your mittens off to start.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Go to a small engine repair shop and buy the proper starter cord. Any thing else will not last very long. Take the old one with you to get the proper length.


----------

